# Living IBS D free



## pablonewyork (Aug 7, 2015)

Living IBS-D free

After a little over 2 months of several symptoms of IBS-D and in consequence extreme anxiety, lack of hope, visits to GI doctors, searching online, etc, I am able to manage/control all symptoms (or maybe I healed myself)

This is what I did:




First I made sure about the diagnosis, I did every exam/study to discard any other diagnosis.



I started the FODMAP diet, this way my gut would take a break of fermenting food, even if I am not allergic/intolerant to any food.



I take every morning 5 grams of L-Glutamine to heal the tissue of my intestines (I strongly suggest "IntestiNew" as it has few other components that will help with irritation of the bowel)



I do cardio exercises every day, just for 20 minutes, this way I produce more endorphins, get distracted, feel better. 20 minutes is enough to don't feel it as an obligation and feel the the results in your body.



I take 10 drops of Grapefruit Seed Extract in a glass of water once a day. They say it kills any bug you may have in the intestines (parasite, bad bacteria, virus)



I take a probiotic with Saccharomyces boulardii (not good bacteria but fungi) It's the best to treat diarrhea.



I have peppermint tea few times a day, this helps with cramps, gas, relaxes the tension in the gut, etc (I think the best is Heather's Tummy teas)



I'm very open about my situation with all my close friends, relatives and coworkers. This makes it easy to relax the mind and don't feel the tension of acting "weird" in front of anyone. Having sense of humor helps me a lot too.



I take 1 tablespoon of soluble fiber every night after dinner (I take Metamucil, it works best for me, other people take Acacia fiber) This helps to absorb the excess of water from the intestines and create more solid stools.



Having a good sleep is very important, there are plenty of natural sleep aid products that can help to it.



Don't feel alone in this, we are millions of people with the same problem, this won't last forever, we can have normal lives, we have to try different options on how to handle it until we find the right one for us (or we can create our own option) It is key to don't stress even more when symptoms are present, we can learn how to deal with them and they will disappear.


Since I started to do what I mentioned above I started to recover gradually and in less than a month I started to have solid stools and decreased a lot my visits to the toilet (from almost 20 down to 3). I can go to work, go out, etc with no worries.

You can do your research, ask your doctor about any of the products/steps I took to recover. He can give you better info than me. I am just sharing how I recovered my life after my personal research


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Do you mind elaborating on the IntestiNew? I see there are both Canadian and American versions, both powder and tablets, with different doses. Seems to have really good reviews! How has it helped?


----------



## pablonewyork (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry for my late reply. Both versions have the same ingredients. I used the American powder version.

I have 1 full spoon with room temperature water every morning, 30 minutes before my breakfast.

It helps smooth and rebuild the walls of your intestines.

I started to feel its effects few days after I started to use it. You can also take 2 dosis a day.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks pablonewyork for sharing what has worked for you.


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks so much. I ordered the Canadian tablets but haven't started them yet. I have a few other supplements and want to introduce them one at a time so I can monitor if I notice a positive change with any of them. I appreciate the help!


----------



## nancyl44 (May 12, 2016)

I love you story and how you got things under control. I have been battling microscopic colitis and IBS for a few years now. I have everything pretty much under control for quite a while then an stressful event occurred and it stated up about four weeks ago. I am going between loose bowels to constipation, loosing weight, just not feeling well. I take the same probiotic as you as well as L-glutamine (capsules).

Your post was very inspiring. I do exercise a lot, take Heather's Tummy Fiber, but need to find the right dose for me. I do meditation and have just tried some self hypnosis using Youtube videos. I am determined to get this under control.

My GI is ver good, but none of them really know how to treat IBS. Take more fiber, cut back on fiber, etc. A guessing game. I think I have to try to do what my heart and body tells me.

Nancy


----------

